#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > Engineers Discussion Zone - Ask and resolve queries and so much more.. >  >  Solution of thermodyanaics by p.k.naag

## mdfarhandanish

solution of thermodyanaics by p.k.naag





  Similar Threads: p.k. nag solution UPSEE 2012 solution - UPSEE answer key - UPTU 2012 solution/keys heat and mass transfer by p k naag I need the solution of a book's exercise....PLESE UPLOAD SOLUTION OF OOPS THEOREY Solution key for CSE Gate 2012 Examination | Solution for gate 2012 cse paper

----------


## omprakash_dhaker

please do not upload solution for any text book so that students will try from themselves which will be more beneficial  for them

----------


## vikaskumarsaini

solution is necessary to avoid the coaching

----------


## indrajeet bharti

solution is necessary to remove dependence

----------


## computerpc

Solution is neccessory to score

----------


## mr.sourabhguha

I disagree wth Mr. Omprakash....Whats the big deal???

----------


## emanoj

could u plz send Solutions for thermodynamics-PK NAG

----------


## nikhilchandraker

Pls upload the solution

----------


## liontiger

no thread is available to download solution plz upload it

----------


## ANKUR07566

Pls upload p.k. Naag solution

----------


## praveen maruthur

good..it really helped me

----------


## Rajendra Sahu

solution is necessery to avoid depending

----------


## nadeem ashraf

yes dude solution is necessary if we use it to help ourselves,otherwise it may harm our ability to solve questions...first try level best then if not done see the solution..

----------


## pankajsnandini

it helpful in many ways for students

----------


## dipanshi1343

solution is necessary if we use it to help ourselves

----------


## akash.mendegar

where is the download page man???

----------


## Ajai Desikar S

For Students who believe in self preparation, Solutions may help students to check their answers and correct their MISTAKES...

----------

